# New addition has slowed my writing down considerably.



## SeverinR (Apr 17, 2012)

Since getting a puppy a month ago, I have edited 2 chapters of a book, and have not written new material for months. Focusing on the edits, and a story I am sending in for a contest, so this part isn't the puppies fault.

We also went on vacation last week, so another distraction. 

With house training, and keeping her out of trouble, doesn't leave much time to write. I have decided to when possible, put her to bed and stay up a little bit to do some work. Trouble is my mind doesn't like to shut down for sleep immediately after working on creative stuff. I lay there thinking of the story, how to improve, different ways of saying something.
So I would probably have to stop thirty minutes before I go to bed, to wind down.
I hate putting her to bed early, because she spends 16-18 hours in the crate as it is. Until I trust her to be free in the house I can't leave her out. (8hours while we sleep, 8-10hours while I am at work.)

Currently she is by my side from the time she is out until the time she goes back to the crate, basically to prevent "accidents".  When my daughter is home and doesn't have homework, she gets her out earlier.  The dog does play with the friendly cat, and chews on a chew stick,  but her attention span is short, she is only 11 weeks old. So getting homework done with her out is very tough.

Leaving her outside is not really an option, she is a Chi-pin and weighs only 4 pounds, and we live on the edge of town on a busy street. She can run through the picket fence without difficulty and we have an outdoor large dog. I have a tie out line, but we live next to a car wash, and someone might steal her, other stray dogs could attack her.

Basically, I have a baby in my life and until she matures enough, I will have to work to find time to write.


----------



## Devor (Apr 17, 2012)

If the puppy is too much for you, maybe you should think about having children so that they can look after the puppy for you.  That should help to free up your.... okay, I couldn't even finish it was too snarky.

No, seriously, some breeds of dog are easier in pairs since they keep each other company, especially some of the smaller, more social breeds like beagles. My wife grew up reading some kind of dog magazine and tells me this kind of stuff a lot.  It may sound counter intuitive, but it may both free up a little bit of time and help with the crate guilt.

Look into chi-pin a little and see if that might really be your answer.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 17, 2012)

The answer is simple: Teach the dog how to type.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 17, 2012)

So your solution should be to get one of these . That way the puppy can be outside, but not in any danger of running away. Or use it inside the house so the puppy (whose name I wish I knew) could frolic in an approved area with the appropriate pee pads down. This way you're not stuck monitoring every puppy motion, but you know nothing's going to be stained yellow or chewed up. Just a thought.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 18, 2012)

Every time I have a baby my life gets like that.  I used to count on the time I had at night, but my little son is about 7 months old, and still doesn't sleep through the night.  In fact, the only reason I'm on the forum right now instead of watching the end of Lie to Me and heading off to bed, is because he's wailing on the living room floor right now after sleeping for three hours.  Why won't you sleep?  I figure an hour long cry ought to fix him right up, but can I get any work done listening to this?  If only.

At least puppies grow quickly, and hopefully you can get back into your usual routines again very shortly.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 18, 2012)

Devor said:


> If the puppy is too much for you, maybe you should think about having children so that they can look after the puppy for you.  That should help to free up your.... okay, I couldn't even finish it was too snarky.
> 
> No, seriously, some breeds of dog are easier in pairs since they keep each other company, especially some of the smaller, more social breeds like beagles. My wife grew up reading some kind of dog magazine and tells me this kind of stuff a lot.  It may sound counter intuitive, but it may both free up a little bit of time and help with the crate guilt.
> 
> Look into chi-pin a little and see if that might really be your answer.


The kids went along with getting her, but don't help alot in paying close attention to her. The cat draws alot of attention, basically I am tied to her for house training, and trying to prevent accidents. Although she does like to play alot with everyone.



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> The answer is simple: Teach the dog how to type.


That would be a dream come true.



Rikilamaro said:


> So your solution should be to get one of these . That way the puppy can be outside, but not in any danger of running away. Or use it inside the house so the puppy (whose name I wish I knew) could frolic in an approved area with the appropriate pee pads down. This way you're not stuck monitoring every puppy motion, but you know nothing's going to be stained yellow or chewed up. Just a thought.


I thought I had a short term play room set up, but she jumped the board I blocked the door with, It is 24 inches tall, I thought it would be tall enough. Will have to find one taller, but to tall for us to step over.

When she is potty trained and we know she won't rip apart anything she finds, or chew on wires, then I can let her run free.

Another outside problem: living on the edge of town, there is eagles, hawks, vultures commonly fly around, and a 4 pound dog would make a nice meal for a down on his luck bird of prey.

Anihow; I was lucky, both my daughters slept through the night very quickly after being born. Even the puppy slept through the night after day three. Note to self, never bring home a puppy on sunday...when you have to work the next day.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 22, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Since getting a puppy a month ago, I have edited 2 chapters of a book, and have not written new material for months. Focusing on the edits, and a story I am sending in for a contest, so this part isn't the puppies fault.



I'm having the same problem, although mine is 10 weeks old.  Housetraining is a b****.


----------



## Xanados (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a rather strange post to come by because I have just bought a puppy. This is my first day with him, with Samwise. He's incredibly sleepy.
Elder: My Samwise is 10 weeks old.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 23, 2012)

Since getting her immunization on saturday, she has taken more naps, and might have had a fever last night, but she is eating and playing. Naps normally 1 in a full day of being out, saturday she had 4, sunday probably 4.
I guess this is normal for the combo immunization. 

For the new puppy parents, whats the dogs weights? Mine is 5 lbs.


----------



## Xanados (Apr 23, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Since getting her immunization on saturday, she has taken more naps, and might have had a fever last night, but she is eating and playing. Naps normally 1 in a full day of being out, saturday she had 4, sunday probably 4.
> I guess this is normal for the combo immunization.
> 
> For the new puppy parents, whats the dogs weights? Mine is 5 lbs.


My new puppy has just been to the vet. He's had ear drops, a de-worming pill and a full check. He's been eating, drinking and rolling around outside though.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 24, 2012)

My dog was introduced to horses last night. Too cold for her to do much more then look. She spent the evening in the car or inside my coat. Also met another Blue heeler(our outside dog is a heeler). She played more with the new heeler, I guess because our heeler is the original dog of our home. She must be respected, and meeting someone on no-dog's land means more playful.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 25, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Since getting her immunization on saturday, she has taken more naps, and might have had a fever last night, but she is eating and playing. Naps normally 1 in a full day of being out, saturday she had 4, sunday probably 4.
> I guess this is normal for the combo immunization.
> 
> For the new puppy parents, whats the dogs weights? Mine is 5 lbs.




13 lbs. as of two nights ago.  He's a fat little dude


----------



## SeverinR (May 3, 2012)

People say my pup is growing, but her weight hasn't increased.


----------

